# The Army is slowly breaking me.....



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

During basic i got stress fractures in both legs and broke my ankle. then ended up running on said ankle for the last 3 weeks. during AIT, those fractures happened again, and i dislocated my shoulder and knee during FTX
now my legs give out on me, or they hurt, im taking tylenol way to much and im slowly getting worse on my run.
my right shoulder and arm randomly fall asleep and loose sensation, and some times i cant gain full flexibility. i just hope i dont fall apart in my last 3 years because i love the army and, i want to continue with it and horses.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Firstly, ouch! I hope your feeling better soon. I know nothing about the army but, can't you see a doctor who get you a request to have a break or something? Or talk to a superior?

This seems to be your bodies way of saying, I need to have a break. I'm being pushed to hard.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

ive been to medical for my legs, they really cant do much. just give some pain killers and a profile (no pt or reduced pt etc) its not as bad as it was in AIT my shoulders my main worry. i suck at pushups anyways so if it gets worse im gonna have to get something done.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

wow they are tuff


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

yeah. but they get alot of people with stress fractures, and theyr basically self healing with time off.
i jsut want to get my shoulder fixed but im soo busy at work, im training for ANOTHER new job and its hard to get in touch with my leadership to get a slip to go to medical. if its not better soon im gonna go on my weekend. its not hindering me too much but if it does get bad im gonna have to go.


----------

